# Moms in the Northshore area??



## Saffa77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there

Are there any moms out there who meet up regularly at babygroups with your babies/ toddlers in the northshore area? I am a south african living in the UK and will be moving to Auckland in October ( partner is a kiwi) and am so used to taking my twin boys to baby groups and meeting new mums etc. We will be living in Sunnynook on the Northshore in October boys will be 1 year old.

Sonia


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Sonia
We are planning on making a move from SA by December depending on when our visa's come through. Hopefully sooner than that 
My boys are 1 in April and 2 in June respectively.
Not sure where we will be based very dependant on jobs but looking like either Auckland or Wellington at the moment.
Sue


----------

